# is anyone ordering the VDi for there 08's?



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

they are out now i guess...
$450....

it would be hard to hide that bill from the GF!!!:thinking:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i was planning on selling my PCIII - looks like i better do that ASAP!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ Why you gonna sell the PC III??


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

get me th VDI unit that's shipping on 6/12 (or before)


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

What's the bigger advantage of the VDI over the PC III?


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

the vdi removes the rev limiters and adjust timing....pcIII does not


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

anybody wanna buy a pcIII in a waterproof box?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hey me too!  mine is completely clean!!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

as long as they buy mine first....lmfao jk


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we're going to have a hard time getting rid of these now 
i was just saying last week "i need to hurry up and get rid of that cause when that VDI comes out ..."


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I got one 4 Sell too!! LOL with a Pelican 1010!!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

mine comes with a pelican 1010 also...its sealed up inside of it.

i dont think it will be too hard to get rid of. many ppl would rather pay a good price for a pcIII just adjust the fuel from addin a pipe or something, than pay ALOT of money for something that they dont feel they really need.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of starting to race mine...probably be better off with the VDI, IMO


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll be getting the VDI as soon as my funds allow it......


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

id rather have the VDI. ive tuned my car with a wideband and such but i didnt mess with the timing. wonder how different it will be?
and to think....i sold the wideband about 3 months ago....


----------



## Mud_Dawgs_BigPoppa (May 6, 2009)

bump what is your price going to be??


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

ware do i buy it and will it work on 09 and wut wood i need to it and my quad for it to work


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.beanstreamcarts.com/stores/velocitydevicesinc/product.asp?ProdID=15959&GroupID=5523&c=1&ust=NgjEfkB8Ra8AiGMrGkFIoYSNRuDTc%2DeVwUpH1ZbvXKXklzdKPJ1KzYfatGo2boCtdT6yPgA

$450 if you order this week you get the 50 dollar programmer with it for free. will work on your 09


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

sweet


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

do i need the USB Male-A to Male-A cable


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i think you will in order to hook the programmer to your computer.


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

ok thanks


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have been waiting on this to hit the market...I guess I can go buy my muzzy now!!

Scott


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that combo is gonna be a beast!


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

is this device waterproof? or does it need a pelican case like the PCIII?

is it easy to program?, I have a stock brute, but planning on getting a HMF utility pipe and MIMB snorkels


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

KACEY1 - That signature is going to cause someone to have a seizure!!!:doh:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yiluss said:


> is this device waterproof? or does it need a pelican case like the PCIII?
> 
> is it easy to program?, I have a stock brute, but planning on getting a HMF utility pipe and MIMB snorkels


if it were me, it would be going in some sort of pelican box. that's way to expensive to take a chance.


----------



## badbrute (Apr 20, 2009)

pm me a price on the pc3


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Muleskinner said:


> KACEY1 - That signature is going to cause someone to have a seizure!!!:doh:


 lol thats wat im going for lol:rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

what website yall finding them on .........


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

walker said:


> what website yall finding them on .........


http://velocitydevices.com/

I just ordered mine too, along with a HMF slip on Utility pipe, will see how it improves the brute


----------

